# Filters, out of curiosity



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

What is your favorite type of filter (not brand, TYPE)? Why?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

HOB are my favorite - I have only used undergravel and HOB though.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

i like HOB better, too. ease of operation cant be beat.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

DEfinatly the one i got in my aquarium although it is a built in one it would easily be built out of custom if you have the right parts


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

My favorite that i've had would be canisters hand down. i have an xp1 on my needlenose tank and the water is crystal clear.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

HOB. They are easy to use, and brands like AquaClear give you alot of choices in terms of what kind of media you want to filter through. Plus, they're inexpensive.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

K, I was researching filters for my quarantine tank......I was between a HOB and a sponge or canister filter. Thanks for replying!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

If its just for Quar you cant beat a (used)sponge filter. Cheap, super for bio filtration, no filter cartridges to buy, if your using meds you cant use carbon anyway. Did I mention cheap?


(Edited my spelling)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

I also give sponge filters the two thumbs up.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

thank you thank you!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

for small tanks I try to use both a sponge and and HOB. That way if one dies, the fish are allright and I can instantly "cycle" a new tank by moving a filter. I like the HOT magnum for big tanks though, its quiet like a canister but without so much annoying hose.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

can't beat a canister. takes all the bulkiness away from the tank.


----------



## rallyguy44 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm a fan of HOBs but don't really have much experience with other types. For just a quarentine tank it seems like a sponge filter would work really well though.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

sponge filters are the bomb!!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I think a sponge filter is the way I'll go (for my itty bitty quarantine tank...).

Thanks all!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

There is a HOB filter thats good for a small tank. I think its called a Red Sea Nano Filter.. I have one on a 2 gallon that works great.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

What do you think about the cheap little in tank canister ones (I see one person thinks they're okay)? If this is just going to be a not often used quarantine tank.....so it won't be cycled or anything.....


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

I like using plants and CO2!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I think if your going to use it for a quarantine just go with a cheap hob.

The in-tank or hang canisters are not that good in my opinion, plus being IN the tank is kind of taking away from the whole " filter that sits out of the tank and doesn't show through the glass" scheme that canisters were originally made for. Plus, they are usually the same amount as a regular canister so why wouldn't you want something htat hangs away from the tank and is usually better?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Good point.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

I really like my fluval submerged filter. It is a huge eyesore and takes up a lot of the tank but it does its job in my paludarium. I use it the oput to run my waterfalls, algae grows on the waterfalls, bamboo shrimp eat flowing algae. It is really the only way to adequately feed these animals without supplementing, i think. 

I've tied a bunch of plants to it and i plan on getting something broad leaved to cover the front of it. It is really powerful for my 20 gallons of water.


----------

